# Question on hair regulations



## NotRussian (14 May 2011)

Hi, I am new here. I am a young man who will soon be joining the Canadian Rangers. I figured it was about time I did my service.

So, my question is this: "What are the hair regulations for the Canadian military? If it's more specific, what are they for the CR?"

Answers much appreciated!


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 May 2011)

Please, there are many posts already with this question well answered. Search them, in the little search bar above. 5 seconds.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Please, there are many posts already with this question well answered. Search them, in the little search bar above. 5 seconds.



Perhaps you can assist this new poster with a link to a hair regulations thread that specifically addresses the Canadian Rangers.

If you can't actually answer the question, or provide useful guidance, it's OK to step back and let someone else answer the question.


----------



## Ducal (16 May 2011)

4. Hair on the head shall be neatly groomed
and conservatively styled. The length, bulk or style of
hair shall not detract from a positive military
appearance or preclude the proper wear of military
headdress. (Bulk is the distance that the mass of hair
extends from the skin, when groomed, as opposed to
the length of hair.) In particular, style and colour shall
not present a bizarre, exaggerated, or unusual
appearance. Unusual colours, such as green, bright
red, orange, purple, etc., are not permitted. Hair must
be secured or styled back to reveal the face, and any
accessories used to secure or control hair styles shall
be as unobtrusive as possible. Hair ornaments shall
not be worn, except womenâ€™s conservative barrettes
which blend with the hair colour. Shaving of all of the
hair on the head is permitted. The personal manner
of wearing hair within these general style limits,
including moustaches, beards and braids, shall be
modified to the degree necessary to accommodate
operational or occupational equipment, such as gas,
oxygen and scuba masks, hard, combat and flying
helmets, etc., where a memberâ€™s safety or mission is
put in jeopardy.


5. The following additional details apply to
specific groups to accord with cultural rights and
public perceptions of a disciplined force:

a. Men (see Figure 2-2-1). Hair shall be taper-trimmed
at the back, sides, and above the
ears to blend with the hair-style; be no more
than 15 cm (6 in.) in length and sufficiently
short that, when the hair is groomed and
headdress is removed, no hair shall touch
the ears or fall below the top of the
eyebrows; be no more than 4 cm (1-1/2 in.)
in bulk at the top of the head, gradually
decreasing to blend with the taper-trimmed
sides and back; and be kept free from the
neck to a distance of 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the
shirt collar. Taper trimmed square back
styles and shaving of all the hair on the head
are permitted.

(1) Sideburns. Sideburns shall not extend
below a line horizontally bisecting the
ear, and shall be squared off
horizontally at the bottom edge and
taper-trimmed to conform to the overall
hair style.


(2) Moustaches (see Figure 2-2-2). When
moustaches are worn alone, the
unshaven portion of the face shall not
extend outwards beyond the corners of
the mouth. Moustaches shall be kept
neatly trimmed; not be greater than 2
cm (3/4 in.) in bulk; not extend below
the corners of the mouth, not protrude
beyond the width of the face when fully
extended horizontally and worn in a
waxed, handlebar style."

 :camo:


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2011)

Seeing as the OP is considering joining the Canadian Rangers, these hair regulations _may_ apply:

Aboriginal Members. Aboriginal members whose culture embraces the wear of long hair and braids, and who so request in writing, shall be granted permission to do so. Aboriginal member means a CF member who is a status or non-status Indian, Inuit or Metis. The member must declare to be an aboriginal in the written request for this policy to apply. Permission shall be granted, subject to operational and safety requirements, in writing and recorded on the individual’s personal file.

Advice on self-identification and declarations of appropriate cultural practices may be obtained from NDHQ/Director General Military Human Resource Policy and Planning (DGMHRPP). 

Long hair that does not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar shall be styled neatly. Long hair that does extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar shall be gathered behind the head with a small, unadorned fastener of a colour that blends with that of the hair itself, or the hair shall be braided. Braids, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly; secured at the end by a knot or a small, unadorned fastener like above. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head or braided which does not extend below the top of the armpit. If hair extends below the top of the armpit it will be tied up in order to conform with the above stated styles of wear*. It does not need to be cut.

*Note:  This entry comes after the Women's hair regulations.


----------

